# So Cal Rat Rod Ride Sat. Mar 11 HB Pier



## jwm (Feb 2, 2012)

From a discussion on the Rat Rod Bikes forum comes:

The So Cal Rat Rod Ride.

Bring out your riders, your rust, your Frankenbikes, customs, and cruisers. 
Totally like, run what ya' brung, bro

OK, How's this? Since the classic/vintage rides are on Sunday, we're going to  shoot for high noon on the Second Saturday of the month, and try March 11 as a kick-off. 

That's 12:00 PM Saturday, March 11 at Huntington Beach Pier.


Meet up in the parking lot on the north side of the pier.

We'll cruise down toward the Dog Beach, which is a little past Golden West, turn around at the wetlands jetty (or, keep going if we feel like it) and come back up for food on Main Street.

JWM


----------



## jwm (Feb 22, 2012)

*Update, and correction 3-10-12*

Saturday is March 10, not March 11.:o

Rat Rod ride
Saturday, March 10, 2012
12:00 Noon, Huntington Beach Pier

meet in parking lot on the north side.

JWM


----------



## jwm (Mar 5, 2012)

Bumping the thread:

Rat Rod ride
Saturday, March 10, 2012
12:00 Noon, Huntington Beach Pier

Meet up in the parking lot, north side around 11:00 am. We'll leave at 12:00 noon. Tentative destination- Newport pier, and back.

JWM


----------



## jwm (Mar 8, 2012)

It's this Saturday!
Look for the official sign:




Meet up parking lot North side of Huntington Per around 11:00am. Ride leaves about noon.

JWM


----------



## jedn2 (Mar 20, 2012)

any pictures ?


----------

